
Ask HN: What do you look for when choosing a conference? - finspin
A few days ago I put together a simple site with a list of DevOps conferences and some sorting buttons http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gotodevops.org&#x2F;. I&#x27;ve overwhelmed by the positive feedback I received and contribution on GitHub from many people.<p>Now, I&#x27;d like to improve the website and make it even more useful for people who are searching for conferences. Current list of features to add:<p>- searchable list of speakers and presentations<p>- indicate if the conference will record &#x2F; stream the presentations<p>- what weather can you expect during the conference<p>- rating &#x2F; experience from the past visitors<p>What else do you look for when choosing which conference to attend?
======
mtmail
Days-of-week, or indication if it touches the weekend or not.

~~~
finspin
Good one, thanks!

